# Xfce4 failed to install because of xfce4-terminal-0.6.2 error



## MrRoberts (Sep 30, 2013)

Installation failed when attempted to install Xfce4 via `cd /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4 && make install clean` and even tried `pkg_add -r xfce4`. I even tried installing xfce4-terminal-0.6.2 itself via `cd /usr/ports/x11/xfce4-terminal/ && make install clean`.


```
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/xfce4-terminal/work/xfce4-terminal-0.6.2'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xfce4-terminal
*** [install] Error code 1
```
Everything else was pretty much flawless like xorg, nvidia, fonts, font-patches, subversion updates (both base and ports).

Subversion servers I used `svn checkout [url=http://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0/]http://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0/[/url] /usr/src` and `svn checkout [url=http://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/ports/head/]http://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/ports/head/[/url] /usr/ports`.

What could be the problem?


----------



## kpa (Sep 30, 2013)

MrRoberts said:
			
		

> svn checkout http://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0/ /usr/src



This is not related to the problem but please use the http://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1 branch instead to receive errata and security updates for 9.1.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 30, 2013)

The actual error happened somewhere above the lines shown.  Please post some of that earlier output.

Oh, and to be thorough: are reading /usr/ports/UPDATING and following any of the instructions that apply to your system *before* updating or installing new ports?


----------

